# Tchaikovsky Collection Recommendation



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I've been looking over parts of my digital music collection. Judging from the state of it in places, I clearly suffered at one time from a severe case of 'completionitis', which meant buying Brilliant boxed sets or their equivalents to be able to say 'I have everything X ever wrote', no matter the quality of recordings that ensued.

As a consequence, I have 1955 recordings of Tchaikovsky's Queen of Spades, for example, which I have never listened to ...and _will_ never listen to, simply because I am anti-mono!

In fact, looking at my entire Tchaikovsky collection, I think it's _mostly_ junkable for that and similar reasons. Nothing about it particularly grabs me, except perhaps for Kissin's rendition of Piano Concerto No. 1. Since it's mostly audio-junk, I simply don't listen to it, and therefore my knowledge of and familiarity with anything Tchaikovskian is pretty much zilch.

...So I'm asking for recommendations for (a) the must-have works in any genre (lets list those as "Ballet, Chamber, Choral, Concerto, Keyboard, Opera, Orchestral, Symphonic and Vocal") ; and (b) the best recordings of any those works you've found excellent. As mentioned, the recordings must be in stereo (or better: I'm not particularly a high-res audio fan, but if that's all you want to recommend, I can live with it). And I know Richter was wonderful, but if it sounds like he's playing in his Babushka's linen cupboard, even if in stereo, I won't be interested in it: sorry in advance 

Short and sweet then, please: must-have works and must-have recordings of said works, sufficient to say, "I'm broadly familiar with Tchaikovsky". Think of it as "how to build a _quality_ library of Tchaikovsky quickly".

All answers gratefully received!


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

One of my favorite composers. It's kind of unpopular to say that in classical circles, but so be it.

I'll just list the essential Tchaikovsky works. Except where noted, I'll leave it for others to suggest specific recordings because I do listen to a lot of older recordings, especially 50's recordings by Richter, Rostropovich, Gilels and Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic.

!) Symphonies 4-6 : Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic.

2) Ballet Suites (Nutcracker, Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty): There is a very good Rostropovich-led performance by the Berlin Philarmonic in excellent sound (there are many others as well).

3) Violin Concerto - Generally considered one of the Big 4-5 Violin Concertos.

4) Piano Concerto #1 - Sounds like you already have that covered, but you might also want to look at Argerich and Gilels.

5) Piano Trio 

6) String Quartet #1 in D - Many good recordings of this. I have the Emerson String Quartet. You get the bonus of Borodin's String Qt.#2, as well as Dvorak's "American" String Quartet on this disc.

7) Serenade for Strings - Entremont/Vienna Chamber Orchestra.

8) Souvenir de Florence - Entremont/Vienna Chamber Orchestra. This is on the same cd as the aforementioned Serenade. It was originally intended for String Sextet, but the Chamber Orchestra version works very well!

This is off the top of my head. I didn't include any operas or the pieces that one is more likely to encounter at a Pops concert.
I consider these all to be Music 101 pieces that are are easy way in to Tchaikovsky, well, the Piano Trio might be more Music 102 or 103, but it's so good, I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Deleted post because I'm still technology's enemy.
:


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

SearsPoncho said:


> One of my favorite composers. It's kind of unpopular to say that in classical circles, but so be it.
> 
> I'll just list the essential Tchaikovsky works. Except where noted, I'll leave it for others to suggest specific recordings because I do listen to a lot of older recordings, especially 50's recordings by Richter, Rostropovich, Gilels and Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Exactly the distillation of comfortable familiarity I was hoping for. Thank you. A mass dumping to the bin followed by a bit of careful auditioning of suitable replacements ensues.

I'm most grateful!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been collecting Tchaikovsky for decades and we've never been more spoiled for great recordings. If I had to trim my collection down it would likely go like this:

For the "essential" stuff: RCA has a great bargain box with Ormandy and the Philadelphia. All the symphonies, Manfred, all the piano concertos, the violin concerto, the major tone poems, the ballet suites, and more -- an incredible collection. No conductor of his era did Tchaikovsky better...no one. The orchestra had a virtuosity and sound perfectly suited to the music. The concertos are all superbly played. You will never hear the Nutcracker as well done. My only gripe is that they used the 1970s RCA recordings for symphonies 4,5,6. The earlier CBS ones were better, but most people won't care. For many people, this set would be the only Tchaikovsky set they needed.








But if that's not to your liking:

Symphonies: 1-6 Termirkanov/RCA. Superb playing, conducting - very, very romantic and Russian. Awesome sound.
Manfred: Termirkanov made a fine one on EMI. Maazel is excellent as are several others.

Piano Concertos: a great, great set with Gary Graffman on Sony, Szell and Ormandy conducting. They got great reviews when they came out and are still deserved.

Violin Concerto: So many excellent ones. Oistrakh with Ormany on Sony is terrific.

Ballets: Slatkin/RCA in a ridiculously low priced box. No one plays them better, the sound is superb, the conducting very exciting. The only alternative for all three is the Previn/LSO set on EMI.

Operas: Queen of Spades is marvelous. Gergiev on Philips hard to beat. For Eugen Onegin, Solti on Decca. There are of course several other operas, but these two are essential.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

These are my favourite Tchaikovsly recordings with great sound quality


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> I've been collecting Tchaikovsky for decades and we've never been more spoiled for great recordings. If I had to trim my collection down it would likely go like this:
> 
> For the "essential" stuff: RCA has a great bargain box with Ormandy and the Philadelphia. All the symphonies, Manfred, all the piano concertos, the violin concerto, the major tone poems, the ballet suites, and more -- an incredible collection. No conductor of his era did Tchaikovsky better...no one. The orchestra had a virtuosity and sound perfectly suited to the music. The concertos are all superbly played. You will never hear the Nutcracker as well done. My only gripe is that they used the 1970s RCA recordings for symphonies 4,5,6. The earlier CBS ones were better, but most people won't care. For many people, this set would be the only Tchaikovsky set they needed.
> View attachment 145271
> ...


I must enthusiastically concur with mbhaub's general endorsement of Ormandy. If there ever was a conductor and orchestra perfectly suited for Tchaikovsky, it was the Philadelphia Orchestra under the great directorship of maestro Eugene Ormandy. One of my first Tchaikovsky purchases was a 1st-rate recording of them playing the Violin Concerto with Isaac Stern (always reliable). Considering Oistrakh's pedigree with any Russian composer, I will defer to Mbhaub's Oistrakh recommendation.

Ok, I don't want to flood you with too many names or works; just wanted to point out that you can never go wrong with Ormandy in late Romantic repertoire. Cheers!


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

SearsPoncho said:


> I must enthusiastically concur with mbhaub's general endorsement of Ormandy. If there ever was a conductor and orchestra perfectly suited for Tchaikovsky, it was the Philadelphia Orchestra under the great directorship of maestro Eugene Ormandy. One of my first Tchaikovsky purchases was a 1st-rate recording of them playing the Violin Concerto with Isaac Stern (always reliable). Considering Oistrakh's pedigree with any Russian composer, I will defer to Mbhaub's Oistrakh recommendation.
> 
> Ok, I don't want to flood you with too many names or works; just wanted to point out that you can never go wrong with Ormandy in late Romantic repertoire. Cheers!


The Ormandy is already in the bag and if it counts as a good, core Tchaikovsky collection, I'll be very happy. Many thanks to all who have suggested ways forward for me!

*Updated to add:*Enjoying the Ormandy very much. Excellent late 1960s-early 1970s sound, crisp playing, exciting tempi and dynamics. Good stuff. This is _really_ what I needed to explore P.I.T., rather than the wall of average I had before.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love the symphonies performed by V Petrenko and RLPO


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Stokowski (Philharmonia) and the 5th are a match made in heaven. It was one of his favourite symphonies. The Karajan & VPO is also worth hearing, I second that.

Francisca da Rimini - Sir Thomas Beecham. I like his recording because it is probably the stormiest there is, and that's the way Tchaikovsky supposedly conducted this piece during his visit to Oxford

Violin Concerto in D major - Leonid Kogan (Paris 1956). Kogan has amazing power, and the Paris recordings usually pair him with fittingly energetic conducting (here Andre Vandernoot). He is great in this, although there are probably many alternative choices here. To begin with, Kogan's 1959 recording, again in Paris, with Constantin Silvestri.

Suite from Swan Lake - Riccardo Muti & Philadelphia. You may also wish to try the one by Pierre Monteux, but honestly Muti is just perfect in this.

Marche Slave - Stokowski (again) / Bernstein & NY Phil

Overture 1812 (original version) - Mehta & LA Phil. The way the strings sing in this modern recording is unmatched by any other I know. 
/ (in a different arrangement) - the Vladimir Ashkenazy recording is amazing because not only of great timings, but of the authentic and exciting involvement of Russian choirs, real church bells, and so on.

Misc:
Onegin Polonaise - Karajan
Waltz of the Flowers - Simon Rattle & BPO


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I thought I'd better post what I've ended up with as a result of these various suggestions:

1. The Ormandy Box Set, so a cycle of symphonies, piano and violin concerti and ballet excerpts. (thanks to SearsPoncho and mbhaub)
2. Already owned the Petrenko symphony cycle that Judith mentioned, so got them back out of the skip. 2 symphony cycles is enough, though! (thanks Judith!)
3. Janson symphony cycle with the Oslo Philharmonic (thanks to SearsPoncho). OK, 3 symphony cycles is enough! 
4. The piano trio: I went with the Beaux Arts Trio ...and then got the Trio Wanderer, just in case!
5. Serenade for Strings & Souvenir de Florence, Entremont & the Vienna Phil. (thanks to SearsPoncho)
6. Queen of Spades conducted by Gergiev (thanks to mbhaub)
7. Eugen Onegin conducted by Solti (thanks to mbhaub)
8. String Quartet No. 1 by the Emerson quartet (thanks to SearsPoncho). I also got the Keller Quartet's recording of the complete string quartets on the Apex label.

I am afraid that I'm somewhat allergic to both Karajan and Stokowski, so whilst I thank Axter and Fabulin for their respective recommendations of each, I'm passing on those, at least for now.

From what I can see, as well as the little I've already heard, I think that's a pretty sound start to a Tchaikovsky collection. I feel, at least, that it's approachable and explorable at last. Much appreciated.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd add Mravinsky's and Szell's versions of the late symphonies, Efrem Kurtz's version of the ballet suites. I heard just about every version and those stand out to me.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Many possible choices but I will mention the new cycle by Semyon Bychkov and the Czech PO which I listened thru several times on Qobuz. Particularly good readings of 1-3 and Manfred. The Sixth has been criticized as being a bit cool, but I find it wears better with repeat listening than the histrionics of Curentzis.
My older favorites of 4-6 are Pierre Monteux and the Boston SO, from the dawn of the stereo era


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> Ballets: Slatkin/RCA in a ridiculously low priced box. No one plays them better, the sound is superb, the conducting very exciting. The only alternative for all three is the Previn/LSO set on EMI.


If you explore sources like Amazon marketplace, you will easily find all three ballets in single boxes by other conductors. Personally, I'd choose a conductor with experience of conducting the ballets for dancers in the theatre and who is thereby more likely to deliver truly idiomatic performances. First I would consider Richard Bonynge on Decca. If you can't find his box, John Lanchbery on EMI is a good alternative choice.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Marsilius said:


> If you explore sources like Amazon marketplace, you will easily find all three ballets in single boxes by other conductors. Personally, I'd choose a conductor with experience of conducting the ballets for dancers in the theatre and who is thereby more likely to deliver truly idiomatic performances. First I would consider Richard Bonynge on Decca. If you can't find his box, John Lanchbery on EMI is a good alternative choice.


Slatkin hasn't spent much time - if any - in the ballet vipers pit, so his approach is more symphonic; it's exciting stuff! I have the Bonynge recordings, and they're fine, too. Lanchberry clearly knows the music, but his addition of piece into Act II that he orchestrated is so out of place. If you want really authentic sounding, find the Ansermet set. You get the Drigo version of Swan Lake, a delightful Nutcracker and an excellent Sleeping Beauty - all played without much concern for intonation (the winds!) or rhythmic tightness. Yet it sounds so right.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> Slatkin hasn't spent much time - if any - in the ballet vipers pit, so his approach is more symphonic; it's exciting stuff! I have the Bonynge recordings, and they're fine, too. Lanchberry clearly knows the music, but his addition of piece into Act II that he orchestrated is so out of place. If you want really authentic sounding, find the Ansermet set. You get the Drigo version of Swan Lake, a delightful Nutcracker and an excellent Sleeping Beauty - all played without much concern for intonation (the winds!) or rhythmic tightness. Yet it sounds so right.


I have/had the Ansermet, and they went in the bin!
I'm afraid I've just retrieved his Sleeping Beauty and played a bit of it: the sound is not the best and I'm afraid it's going back to where it just came from! I mean, it's pretty good for 1959, but I think I want something a bit nicer/richer/flashier... less rough, basically!

At the moment, I shall content myself with the Ormandy excerpts, but the Bonynge is now on the acquisition list too.

Any recommendations for an English-language Eugene?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

What hasn't been mentioned so far are 4 Suites for Orchestra which came around the time of the 4th & 5th symphonies. They belong just as much as the first 3 symphonies and Manfred. My suggestion - Dorati and the LSO.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

^^^ Hmm. I can only find Dorati and the New Philharmonia. Are they any good? Or substantially worse than the LSO ones?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it's the New Philharmonia only. But Dorati recorded other Tchaikovsky at least with the LSO, and you can find say Mercury titles combining those recordings with a suite recording.

But there's a definite shortage of Russian performers in the suggestions so far. Svetlanov for example also recorded the suites. Personally I don't find them of equal interest to the early symphonies and the ballets though.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Becca said:


> What hasn't been mentioned so far are 4 Suites for Orchestra which came around the time of the 4th & 5th symphonies. They belong just as much as the first 3 symphonies and Manfred. My suggestion - Dorati and the LSO.


Agreed on both points!

For the symphonies, ballets, and concertos there are many, many excellent recordings. It's easier to say which to avoid, and one leaps to mind for me: avoid Bernstein's late Tchaikovsky on Deutsche Grammophon. However, some people really like those recordings, and who am I to say they shouldn't? Yet for me Bernstein's late-career recordings of Tchaikovsky are a bit ridiculous.

ETA: Also Celibidache. I cannot stand his Tchaikovsky. YMMV.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ^^^ Hmm. I can only find Dorati and the New Philharmonia. Are they any good? Or substantially worse than the LSO ones?


Here are the contents of Dorati's old Mercury Living Presence cycle. The sound is a bit coarse in places but the performances are outstanding.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

KenOC said:


> Here are the contents of Dorati's old Mercury Living Presence cycle. The sound is a bit coarse in places but the performances are outstanding.


Thanks for that. But I see no suites for orchestra. So whilst I get that Dorati recorded "things" with the LSO, I don't see that he did "the suites" with the LSO?

Don't mean to nit-pick. Just wanting to make sure my Dorati+NewPhil suites aren't a dog's breakfast in disguise!

This is what I've gone and purchased anyway:









Hope they are the ones Becca meant.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Thanks for that. But I see no suites for orchestra. So whilst I get that Dorati recorded "things" with the LSO, I don't see that he did "the suites" with the LSO?
> 
> Don't mean to nit-pick. Just wanting to make sure my Dorati+NewPhil suites aren't a dog's breakfast in disguise!


Oops! I missed that part, sorry, In any event I doubt you'll have buyer's remorse with the Dorati-NewPhil.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ^^^ Hmm. I can only find Dorati and the New Philharmonia. Are they any good? Or substantially worse than the LSO ones?


Mea culpa, it is the NPO


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Dorati recordings of the suites on Philips is superb, and so is another too often dismissed:








Marriner is well suited to this music - beautifully played.

There's another really great set of suites - from the operas. The only one of its kind that I know of. Orchestral opera suites are common for Verdi, Puccini, Wagner, Strauss...why these aren't more popular I don't get. Well worth seeking out.


----------

